
Mining Cryptocurrency Is Against CenturyLink's Acceptable Use Policy - mepholic
I was reading through CenturyLink&#x27;s Terms of Service earlier tonight, and stumbled upon their Acceptable Use Policy: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.centurylink.com&#x2F;aboutus&#x2F;legal&#x2F;acceptable-use-policy.html<p>I was quite surprised to read this particular section:<p>Users will not use the Service (a) by any means or device to avoid payment; (b) to access User’s account or CenturyLink Services after User has terminated User’s account; (c) on behalf of persons or firms listed in the Spamhaus Register of Known Spam Operations database at www.spamhaus.org; (d) to engage in phishing activities and (e) for purposes of cryptography or similar computational processing to mine or create units of cryptocurrency, such as Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple, and Litecoin.<p>Is this becoming a norm for ISP&#x27;s? Does anyone know why they would have such a policy?
======
sgp_
This has apparently been in their policy since July 20, 2018:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20180721081756/http://www.century...](http://web.archive.org/web/20180721081756/http://www.centurylink.com:80/aboutus/legal/acceptable-
use-policy.html)

------
x38iq84n
> purposes of cryptography

That's rich.

